# So... how about those gas prices, eh?



## Nox (May 3, 2007)

What is everybody paying to put gas/petro/fuel into their car?

I have noticed the gas prices eating into my wallet more and more (our prices in America are rising again). I am looking at a receipt right now that I got this morning for topping my tank off.

PRODUCT: UNLD (unleaded regular fuel)

VOLUME: 12.746 G (1 gallon = 3.7854 Litres)

PRICE/G: $3.459 (â‚¬ 0.673/L)

*FUEL SALE: $44.09 (*â‚¬ *32.63)*

This craziness of us Americans being so dependent on fuel and our cars is really digging us into a hole, I think. And we don't even recognize how good we have it, I am sure there are countries in Europe that have higher "cheap prices" than our highest "expensive prices". It is a strange paradox for me, my family comes from an OPEC nation and are PRO oil profits, yet I am married to a man who is (this Friday in fact!) about to become a Ph.D candidate in Earth Climatology and holds Al Gore in highest regard after the "Inconvenient Truth" movie, LOL!

It gets me to thinking about all the things I can do to lessen my dependence on oil. The next car we buy has to at least be a hybrid vehicle (by hubby's dictates)... and actually, I am fine with that. The next house we buy and live in will probably be wind and solar powered for the most part. We do re-use all of the plastic bags that come into our home. We are thinking of buying re-usable cloth bags to be used for groceries.

***Now, this is not an argument about "global warming existing" or "not existing". No politics please, it always gets nasty.***

I just want to know, what you are paying for fuel in your part of the world. And perhaps, what are you doing in your daily life that is environmentally friendly. I know I would like to know some more tips and tricks to use in my daily living, so please share!


----------



## Manda (May 3, 2007)

Ughh same here Nox, then again Im in SoCal too!

I had about a quarter tank of gas left yesterday, and I was planning on going to school today (I really was, but then I got lazy) and it takes a quarter to go to and from (I got to CSULB) and it cost $36 for just 3/4 of a tank! My car holds about 12+ gallons as well.


----------



## Ashley (May 3, 2007)

lol I don't drive 'cause I'm a terrible driver but I remember my BF complaining when gas prices were almost hitting $2. Now, if he saw $2 for gas, I think he would be the happiest guy on earth. He has to buy premium gas too! hahaha

Anyway, the other day when we went to fill up his tank, the person before us probably drove an SUV..I think 22 gallons for $75.


----------



## Karen_B (May 3, 2007)

I don't drive. Well, I have a license but no car, it is completely unnecessary for me since I can walk or take the bus/subway anywhere I want to go.

We should all drive less, I think, but I realize it must be hard if the infrastructure doesn't promote walking or biking, and if public transport is bad.


----------



## Momo (May 3, 2007)

I take the bus, 60 cents a ride. The train, 2-6 bucks depending.


----------



## luxotika (May 3, 2007)

Gas is approaching $3.00 a gallon where I live. It seems like it goes up everyday!


----------



## Aprill (May 3, 2007)

Well, we are currently driving a minivan, and it uses about 26 gallons of gas or so. And gas here is 2.89 a gallon, I just feel like buying a bike.


----------



## Momo (May 3, 2007)

wow three bucks? never thought i'd live to see the day. and im not that old lol

(well would you look at that, i hit millenium and didnt know)


----------



## Jesskaa (May 3, 2007)

were im at its around 2.70 something, i think. Not sure.


----------



## Sonia_K (May 3, 2007)

I think the last time I filled up it was about $3.30/gallon for Unleaded Regular. It's getting so ridicules. Unfortunately, public transit isn't a great option for me....otherwise I would use it.


----------



## justdragmedown (May 3, 2007)

thats crazy. My car requires premium fuel only. So Ive been buying these octane boosters at autozone and putting in midgrade. It seems to work ok. But I need to start puttign premium agai nprices are soo high though!


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 3, 2007)

My bf and i mostly walk but yes, i feel you on the gas prices being over the top. i dont personally know how it feels to pay that much for gas because i do not own or drive a car but i can empathize.


----------



## Sirvinya (May 3, 2007)

I worked out what I pay for a gallon in $$ - $6.87


----------



## Shelley (May 3, 2007)

Where I live we currently pay around $1.05-$1.10 Canadian per litre. It is suppose to go up to $1.60 in autumn. I try to use the public transit system more often, cheaper, saves me money.


----------



## natalierb (May 3, 2007)

Gas is so ridiculous in socal! I have a 17 gallon tank and it costs me almost $60 to fill up each time. And between driving to work and my bf's house (I work in Santa Monica and my bf lives in Rancho Cucomanga which is like 70 miles away) I have to fill up my tank twice a week!


----------



## Nox (May 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I worked out what I pay for a gallon in $$ - $6.87 Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where I live we currently pay around $1.05-$1.10 Canadian per litre. It is suppose to go up to $1.60 in autumn. I try to use the public transit system more often, cheaper, saves me money. This is definitely a good reality check. Sometimes we forget reality and assume that cheap fuel is our (Americans) birthright when it is really a privilege that regular citizens haven't really earned.
I think a lot of it is contributed by how the US is built. Everything so spread out, urban centers sprawling everywhere, residential areas zoned away from leisure parks and shopping centers, some towns/suburbs don't even have sidewalks except for decoration! It is really quite difficult not to become party to excessive fuel use.


----------



## Trisha. (May 3, 2007)

I just got gas this morning &amp; it's $3.09/gal for unleaded &amp; it cost me about $33 for 10.348 gallons.

If you go on GasBuddy.com - Find Low Gas Prices in the USA and Canada you can see all the variations in prices &amp; even search for the lowest priced gas stations in your area.


----------



## BeneBaby (May 3, 2007)

My BF bought me a Jeep for my Birthday and I'm trading it in because I can't afford gas. It costs me almost $60 to fill my tank!!! There are too many glosses that can be bought for $60 that I am missing out on.

My BF and I were talking about when we first started driving. Gas in our area was .99 a gallon....those were the days. I wish I could ride a bike or skate around, but I live in the mountains. It would take me a week to skate to get coffee!






Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I worked out what I pay for a gallon in $$ - $6.87 OMG



I am going to stop complaining......


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 4, 2007)

Yea gas here where ilive is 3.00. Im just glad that I dont have a car.


----------



## Lauren (May 4, 2007)

So glad I'm not driving right now since I'm at school... hopefully it will drop in the next month hehe!


----------



## Geek (May 4, 2007)

today I heard that gas in California costs way more. In fact, we pay an average of $8-$15 MORE to fill up our tanks


----------



## Ashley (May 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *laur_8706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So glad I'm not driving right now since I'm at school... hopefully it will drop in the next month hehe! lol probably not. It's projected to continue to rise. And doesn't it usually cost more during summer?


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 4, 2007)

gas prices here are $3.35 last time i checked.

i dont wanna know what its like in downtown seattle.


----------



## Geek (May 4, 2007)

3. 75 Ca


----------



## Sarah84 (May 4, 2007)

I'd love to pay around $3 a gallon

In london i currently pay about 95p(just under $2) a litre so thats about Â£4.30 ($8) a gallon


----------



## glamadelic (May 4, 2007)

Its outrageous. But gas prices haven't hit $3.00 here yet. Pretty close tho: $2.79


----------



## brewgrl (May 4, 2007)

we just paid $3.55/gallon... they like to rake us at the gas pmps here in the East Bay, Cali...


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 4, 2007)

It's about $2.80-$2.85 per gallon here.


----------



## Lyndebe (May 4, 2007)

The Price of a Gallon: 47 liquids compared


----------



## Aquilah (May 5, 2007)

18 gallon tank... Only takes Super Unleaded... $3.35 per gallon for Super... $60 to fill my tank





Regular is about $3.10, and Midgrade is about $3.20...


----------



## Lia (May 5, 2007)

Here in my city in Brazil the liter of gasoline is around 2.50 reais (with 2.50 reais i can buy a can of coke - which costs around 1.80 and some bubblegums), although converting to dollar it's 1,30 dollars. To fill our tanks, we spend around 140 reais - which is around 70 dollars...

1 gallon - around 4 liters... At least here we have ethanol to put on our vehicles. In some cities it costs 1,50 reais the liter (around .75 cents)


----------



## MissMudPie (May 5, 2007)

I feel a little better about prices here after reading some of these! Last I saw it was $2.89.

I won't be buying a hybrid until they're cheaper, their parts are cheaper, and they're common enough that the mechanics in town will work on them.


----------



## Aquilah (May 6, 2007)

I was looking at some website, and it said the national low for the day was in Clarks Hill, SC at $1.57 a gallon! I used to live and work on Clarks Hill when I lived back in GA! The highest was Hawaii at $3.60 per gallon, and the average was like $2 something... I think that was yesterday...


----------



## susanks1 (May 6, 2007)

I live in eastern Washington State and it is $3.24 a gallon here right now for unleaded.


----------



## Sirvinya (May 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd love to pay around $3 a gallonIn london i currently pay about 95p(just under $2) a litre so thats about Â£4.30 ($8) a gallon

Yeah, next time we see those in the US complaining about gas prices we'll make them pay UK prices


----------



## Geek (May 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Yeah, next time we see those in the US complaining about gas prices we'll make them pay UK prices







LOL! I know. I hear about them UK or Europe prices all the time from Reija


----------



## Geek (May 6, 2007)

I paid $3.82/gallon yesterday.


----------



## Sirvinya (May 6, 2007)

I paid $6.92 today.


----------



## Geek (May 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I paid $6.92 today.







wtf


----------



## Sirvinya (May 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wtf You gotta love being taxed twice on gas.
I found a breakdown of our taxes on gas. This was a while ago, the price has gone up now. It's assuming Â£0.90/litre

Tax duty= 47.1p

Cost of petrol=23.2p

VAT=13.4p

Retailer and

delivery cost= 6.3p

As you can see, out of Â£0.90, Â£0.60 goes to the government.


----------



## Aprill (May 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You gotta love being taxed twice on gas.
I found a breakdown of our taxes on gas. This was a while ago, the price has gone up now. It's assuming Â£0.90/litre

Tax duty= 47.1p

Cost of petrol=23.2p

VAT=13.4p

Retailer and

delivery cost= 6.3p

As you can see, out of Â£0.90, Â£0.60 goes to the government.

Loooks like Aprill will be walking in the UK


----------



## pinksugar (May 6, 2007)

it costs me about $80 to fill my tank. Not sure how many gallons or litres to my tank but I don't care - $80 is way too expensive. My parents used to spend $20 a week on petrol, now it costs 4 times the price! AH!

I hope they invent a really viable electric or methane gas car soon.. a CHEAP one, that doesn't use petrol.

Electric would be cool! you could just plug it into a wall socket when you got home and 'fill up' overnight - like a mobile phone! all charged and ready to go the next day!

I guess thats just my stupid little dream though


----------



## KimC2005 (May 7, 2007)

Gas is about 2.89 here in Oklahoma. It cost us $60 to fill up last night when it used to only cost about $35. I am not complaining too much, but we drive the SUV a lot less now and we try to do all our errands in one outing.


----------



## Jessica (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What is everybody paying to put gas/petro/fuel into their car?
I have noticed the gas prices eating into my wallet more and more (our prices in America are rising again). I am looking at a receipt right now that I got this morning for topping my tank off.

It gets me to thinking about all the things I can do to lessen my dependence on oil. The next car we buy has to at least be a hybrid vehicle (by hubby's dictates)... and actually, I am fine with that. The next house we buy and live in will probably be wind and solar powered for the most part. We do re-use all of the plastic bags that come into our home. We are thinking of buying re-usable cloth bags to be used for groceries.

It's disgusting how much fuel costs and i wish i wasnt so dependent on it. I also reuse my plastic bags and we recycle very strictly!!! I would love to get Solar panels for our house but we will probably only live here for the next 5 years in this house. It's really expensive but not woth it for us if we plan on moving.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it costs me about $80 to fill my tank. Not sure how many gallons or litres to my tank but I don't care - $80 is way too expensive. My parents used to spend $20 a week on petrol, now it costs 4 times the price! AH! 
I hope they invent a really viable electric or methane gas car soon.. a CHEAP one, that doesn't use petrol.

Electric would be cool! you could just plug it into a wall socket when you got home and 'fill up' overnight - like a mobile phone! all charged and ready to go the next day!

I guess thats just my stupid little dream though





I was at the Dodge dealership getting my husbands truck serviced and saw electric only cars....small but cute. It's a thought


----------



## Sassyangel26 (May 7, 2007)

I live in Canada, and it's currently $1.08 Canadian per litre which works out to be:

$4.08 Canadian/Gallon

which is

$3.70/gallon American!

Ugh! I'm glad I do a combo of driving/public transit!


----------



## StrangerNMist (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's disgusting how much fuel costs and i wish i wasnt so dependent on it. I also reuse my plastic bags and we recycle very strictly!!! I would love to get Solar panels for our house but we will probably only live here for the next 5 years in this house. It's really expensive but not woth it for us if we plan on moving.

I was at the Dodge dealership getting my husbands truck serviced and saw electric only cars....small but cute. It's a thought

1. Just basic living today is expensive! I think it would be great using natural energy, it would cut the cost in half - although government may end up having a fit because we're not putting enough money in their pockets. 
2. My husband and I feel the same way about the entire situation. The cost of gas is insane! It's already $2.85 a gallon, and even that's a little bit much in my eyes! (Kudos to who can afford it, and happy driving to you.) It has already crept up to $2.95 per gallon in some places



.

3. It would be nice to own a hybrid or electric car, but the prices are just as insane as the gas prices. My husband and I were looking at the new Prius, and that car alone costs about $23,070.00!!!



Although, when I think about it that car would probably pay for itself, because the mileage is very, very impressive.

50 to 60 miles per gallon is well worth looking at if you have the income to purchase this car.


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 7, 2007)

here where i live they are chargin 1.27 per litre,which is 1.04 Us, o.26 gallon.


----------



## Chaela (May 8, 2007)

Here its at $3.19 for Regular Unleaded

Unfortunately there isn't a lot of public transportation here in the Midwest. Northern Indiana almost has none and everything is so spaced out so you can't even walk or ride a bike.


----------



## pinkdaisylove (May 8, 2007)

OUr prices here in Ohio have been up to $3.19/gallon for about 4 days now and I hate it!!


----------



## tadzio79 (May 8, 2007)

if I remember correctly, couple days ago I filled up my car with regular unleaded at $3.39/gal. seriously, if and when I do get a new car, it'll be a hybrid (or I'm praying for an electric car).


----------



## Jessica (May 8, 2007)

It's so messed up....if they raise the price to $10 a gallon....whatcha gonna do??? Protest it??? Of course they know we cant....we have to get to work. It kills me paying this much for gas.


----------



## Zoey (May 8, 2007)

Our price here is about 1â‚¬/liter and i just had a road trip to the netherlands, and Germany and Netherlands are at 1.5â‚¬/liter. thank god my car doesnt need that much gas,lol,like 7liters/100km.


----------



## junglelady (May 8, 2007)

Hi from the Dallas area. Regular gas is going for $2.84 a gallon here. Seems to be holding steady for this week, but who knows!


----------



## farris2 (May 9, 2007)

It makes want to throw up


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 9, 2007)

i'd like to update the gas price: now its $3.41


----------



## Aprill (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chantelle8686* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here where i live they are chargin 1.27 per litre,which is 1.04 Us, o.26 gallon. Looks like I need to move where u are at




nevermind, that aint cheap, lol


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 9, 2007)

lol yeh i noe!!!!

The government has mad a resolution for us tho, if we switch to gas tanks they will rebat most of the money back to families!!! so that plus, only prob is that u have to refill tank more then usual with petrol!!!


----------



## Aprill (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know what is up with this dont pump gas day sometime in may I think may 15th? Is that some kind of falsie


----------



## Lyndebe (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anyone know what is up with this dont pump gas day sometime in may I think may 15th? Is that some kind of falsie there was an article on CNN, what you don't pump on 15th, you'll pump on the 14th or16th.


----------



## brewgrl (May 9, 2007)

today our gas was $3.75/gall!!!!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 9, 2007)

Here in Charlotte gas is $2.96 a gallon for regular unleaded, that's the cheapest I've seen it, for super it's at $3.05 at most gas stations, it's so ridiculous, I put 15 dollars worth of gas in the car the other day, and the tank just laughed at me. It's ridiculous! Unfortunately though, as high as gas is, with the way the transit system is in where I am, gas could go up 4 more dollars and I'd still have to drive to work, because the bus doesn't go down the street where I work, and it would talk me hours to ride a bike, and my situation is that of many American's, I'd like to save fuel but the bus isn't gonna work, and right now a new fuel efficient car isn't in the budget.


----------



## v12speedluvr (Dec 3, 2007)

Arizona here.. I pay about $3.15 per gallon ;(


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 3, 2007)

I haven't bought gas in almost 4 years for my VW....it's diesel. When I started driving gas was around $0.33 Gallon...1967. As I recall the minimun wage was $1.00 an hour. I paid $3.35 for a gallon of B20, which is 20% biodiesel, yesterday.


----------



## Solimar (Dec 3, 2007)

It's up to 2.99 - 3.05 per gallon here. I still remember when gas was .97!


----------



## Karren (Dec 3, 2007)

$3.09 today.... Funny I remember the gas wars of the 60's and a photo in the Detroit Free Press of two stations... on at $0.04 and the other at $0.05 per gallon and a guy walking from the 5 cent to the 4 cent station with a gas can in his hand.... When I was in High school and working at a gas station the prices were typically around $0.25 a gallon.... You could tool around town all day and all night for a dollar!!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucky you. We're currently paying the equivilent of $9 a gallon.

And no, we don't have excellent public transport here. Maybe if you live in a major city. Which most of us don't.


----------



## love2482 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm living in Houston, so gas prices aren't as high as most of the country. It's about 2.89


----------



## Missy1726 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have to drive 4 1/2 hours to get to school (i live on campus) and than i go back for weekends maybe once a month or so and it kills me in gas money! about $80 there and back! crazy gas prices!


----------

